# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The Everlandias - by LonewandererD

## Gandwarf

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop 

*Review*

The Everlandias is the world LonewandererD has created together with a friend and he has been mapping it. The western half of the world is now finished and it has certainly grabbed our attention. The map features some very bright and gorgeous colors. The colors of the land and sea work really well together and the coasts look very realistic. The land being slightly raised from the sea is another neat effect. We think the map looks stunning!

LonewandererD says:Okay, here is the first of the maps for my and my friend's world. This is from my half of the world, the Everlandias. The image below is less than half the size of the full image. The full sized image can be found here http://lonewandererd.deviantart.com/...llia-136539425. Careful when zooming in, for it is big.
*Original Thread*
To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## Gandwarf

We wanted to feature this map earlier, but I wanted to post it up myself and was on a holiday unfortunately  :Wink: 
So this has nothing to do with me being lazy.

----------


## Coyotemax

Congratulatons LonewandererD! Well done!
(and it really is worth following the link to see the fullsize, wow.)

----------


## Karro

Indeed it was great watching this develop and grow.

----------


## Depassage

Great work! I very much like the southern islands...

----------


## Steel General

Congratz!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aenigma

That's just awesome  :Very Happy:  

And oh, yeah. I'm new here ^^ so greetings and stuff  :Wink:

----------


## ShrannBeldworf

Congrat's indeed.

----------


## AslanC

Amazing!  Love it  :Smile:

----------


## Agelessone

Beautiful work...looks like someone flew over the real thing!!

----------


## Jaelyn

Oh, I am envious.  One day...  One day I'll be able to map like that.

Outstanding job!  Great use of clean, crisp features.  It's so easy on the eyes.

----------


## EsotericForest

Every once in awhile a person will see a map, and their first thought is simply, wow.  That's what this map did for me, excellent work to say the least.

----------


## Jaxilon

I really love the shape of the landmasses in this map. It's also beautifully done. Very nice!

----------


## PlayinitCool

this is a great map... love the shapes and style. gratz on a beautiful piece!

----------


## Guldaroth

Great Job ! Just looking real...

----------


## Fyction

Great work!

----------


## DAFox

That Sir, is absolutely amazing. Nice work mate.

----------


## tilt

congrats lonewanderer - it is a truly great map you've made  :Smile:

----------


## LonewandererD

I just realised I didn't ever thank you guys for this award, so here is a belated thanks to the guild  :Smile:  . I really should have fleshed out this world more before binning it. It's ironic though, I had no idea what I wanted to do but was able to make this map where as now I know what I want but can't make the maps, damn fates.

-D-

----------


## Diamond

> It's ironic though, I had no idea what I wanted to do but was able to make this map where as now I know what I want but can't make the maps, damn fates.


I feel your pain.

Still, this is a damn good map.

----------


## Ander

OMG, so detailed. I'm truly in awe. Well done!

----------


## Mathayus

Wow, this is a very attractive map. Very well done! It definitely sparks a lot of sea faring adventures. This would be a very interesting place to explore.

----------

